# Mc cormick international b250 diff lock stuck



## lad (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello all,

Just got this one and the diff lock was stuck off. I added some wd40 and waited a day or two presto the diff now locks

Problem is I cannot get it to unlock. I have the original owners manual and have followed it's suggestions but to no avail

Has someone got any tips on what I might need to do next

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice looking tractor and welcome to the forum. Is it that the lever is not returning? Have you tried stomping on the left brake then the right as you drive it?


----------



## lad (Nov 11, 2012)

Have tried both left and right brakes both forward and reverse turning left and right and under load ( pulling a big tree )

The lever returns as it should, the shaft/button was not depressing when the lever was activate, so, I soaked it in wd 40 and then it successfully depressed after a couple of days soaking, but now it will not return.

Have tapped the shaft both stationary and in motion, no go, still stuck. Continuing to apply wd40 while looking thinking and asking about it.

Thanks for the welcome and your interest


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey lad welcome to the forum to another :aussie:


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like the operating rod that goes from the pedal linkage through the centre of the l/hand brake housing may be seized in the on position due probably to a bit of rust and lack of use??

You may well have to strip out the brake housing and seals to get it freed off!!but first try the WD40 sprayed on the rounded end of the rod and tapping it with a small hammer, just light tap's, not hard. With luck the vibration may break the rust and allow the internal spring to release the rod and diff lock.

The other possibility of course is that the internal return spring is broken, in which case its strip out and replace of components ???


----------



## lad (Nov 11, 2012)

Hoped that I wouldn't hear those words... Well, I'll give it a little longer before venturing down the teardown path.

Have already tried tapping the rod on the rounded end.

Thanks


----------



## lad (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Aussie farmer Tim.  

from Tasmania


----------



## lad (Nov 11, 2012)

does anyone know where to get the workshop manuals for the B250 ?


----------



## GTML (Dec 6, 2011)

*IH Diff lock*

Had the same problem with my 434, you will need to dismantle the Lh side brake drum and diff lock actuating system clean everything up replace worn brake discs while you are at it and free up the actuating shaft, grease, replace, make sure the tapered opereating ramp on the foot pedal is smooth, as there will usually be a wear pattern that will cause it to be hard to engage.


----------



## ulko (Feb 13, 2013)

hi I have the same problem on my new B250 being impatient I took the whole diff apart .
Have not yet got to the diff lock shaft .A manual or exploded view of diff would help.
Uli Nz


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Ulko !! this should help u


----------



## GTML (Dec 6, 2011)

The problem is usually external and the application of a good penetrant ie I use Briggs and Stratton 'Protect- It' which is the best I have used so far, and apply over a few days and gently work on the shaft. Make sure the operating cam is smooth and free GTML


----------



## ulko (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for good picture and advise.Tapping and penetrant might have worked did take the diff apart out of couriosity all good now.


----------



## holmd (Apr 9, 2013)

If you like a manual for your B250 go to website www.tractorbooks.co.nz


----------

